# Check list for Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa



## udeybansal (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi ,

Can someone please share the updated list/URL regarding checklist for documents while filing Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa for Australia?

Regds,
Udey


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Udey, 

here you go, I copied the link directly from the eVisa system: 

Checklist 189 - Skilled Independent Visa

All the best,
Monika


----------



## udeybansal (Jan 13, 2013)

*Hi Monika*

Thanks so much for your quick help and I assume need to upload only soft copies of all these documents along with Visa application , also is there any particular format in which to get work reference letters?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Udey, 

here are some guidelines for preparing your attachments: 
Attaching Documents to a General Skilled Migration Visa Online Application

I uploaded color scans of all my documents as reduced size PDFs. 

You can find the information regarding the reference letter format (as in letter structure and what information to include) on page 21 of the DIAC Booklet 6 - Skilled Migration . Do you have skills assessment yet? Many assessing authorities (such as ACS) also have additional requirements for the format of your letters. Ideally, you should prepare your letters in such a way that they conform to both standards . I made the mistake and prepared the first batch of reference letters in ACS format, which did not include information such as my salary and work hours. To be on the safe side, I asked my manager to update the letters and re-issue them. However, if you get it right from the beginning, it's less of a hassle.


----------



## udeybansal (Jan 13, 2013)

*Hi Monika*

Thanks and yup I have my assessment done already from ACS , additionally you know where to look for more information on skill select qualification terminology of Diploma, Advance and Graduate Diploma I am confused ?

Regds,
Udey


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Udey, 

in your ACS letter there should be a sentence that goes something like this: 



> Your <DegreeName> from <University> completed <date> has been assessed as compareable to AQF <Qualification> with a major/minor in computing.


The Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) is the national policy for regulated qualifications in Australian education and training and spans schools, vocational education and training as well as higher education. 

More information: 
AQF > Home
Australian Qualifications Framework - Study in Australia


----------



## aussiehunter (Dec 4, 2012)

espresso said:


> Hi Udey,
> 
> here you go, I copied the link directly from the eVisa system:
> 
> ...


Got this from another Thread. You might find it helpful :

Basically you need to load each doc that support all the points you claimed. 
. Here's a list you can refer. 
.1) Passport photograph (scanned) Assuming for all applicants
2) IELTS For all applicants if not providing educational documents - certi from collg for spouse. 
3) ACS assessment Only Principal Applicant 
4) Work experience documents Principal Applicant, spousal if claiming 5 points - 
- Pay slips for All company
- Income tax docs for couple of years (Form 16 + Internal assessment docs form my company) - Bank Statements where salary is credited for entire duration 
- Reference letters from my company (Assuming from HR or Manager including Profile and Roles and responsibilities) 
5) Education related documents Principal Applicant only if IELTS of dependents provided 
- Degree Certificate 
- Transcript of marksheets 
- Marksheets 
6) Secondary school certificate (proof of age) All applicants 
7) Birth certificate All applicants 
8) PCC All applicants 
9) Medicals (uploaded by e-health) all applicants 
10) Passport scanned all applicants 
11) Marriage Certificate

:ranger: Goodluck !!


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

Is Marriage Certificate enough as a proof of relationship?

I read on some forum that they asked for same proof as if couple is in de facto relationship.


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

@aussie hunter

ACS 15th Nov | IELTS (7)- 30 Nov | EOI 189 (65) - 13 Dec | Invite - 16 Dec | Visa Logged - 10 Jan | Meds - ?? | CO Assigned - | PCC - ?? | Grant : ?? 

You got a CO? 

I have applied on 3rd december and still no word from CO

Edit: Sorry, my mistake, you are still drinking coffee waiting


----------



## udeybansal (Jan 13, 2013)

thanks and can someone please confirm on below specific to India? 

1) PCC stands for Police Clearance Certificate?
2) What's CO stands for?
3) And we medical and PCC for all members during the 1st stage of filing VISA application or they can be provided at a later date?


----------



## udeybansal (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi Monika,

Thanks but ACS does only skill assessment and they only compared my certification to an Australian diploma but didn't compare my formal post graduate qualification in IT so wondering what to do

Regds,
Udey


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Udey, 

if your skills assessment is still positive, as in _"Your skills have been assessed as suitable for migration under <ANZSCO>"_, you can submit an expression of interest in SkillSelect. However, the issue is that you cannot use your postgraduate qualification to claim education points. 

Three possible reasons:

Your postgraduate education is at least of bachelor level with a major/minor in ICT but hey forgot to include your secondary education on the assessment letter. Write them an email and kindly ask if they perhaps overlooked that . 
You did not provide sufficient evidence (transcripts etc.). In that case I would go for re-assessment. 
According to ACS your postgraduate education is not closely related to ICT.

Can you score enough points without claiming points for your education?


----------



## udeybansal (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi Monica,

Thanks 

!) But can't I claim points in EOI for post graduation is not mentioned in ACS? I need to claim points there
2) Can you guide me where to look for more information on ICT related qualifications to match mine?
3) And wondering then what ASRI stands for I assume it is the body to assess and evaluate the oveseas qualifications

Overseas Qualifications Units - Australian Skills Recognition Information

Regds,
Udey


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Udey, 

I _think_ that it is possible to claim points for education, even if your education is not closely related to your ANZSCO code. However, you still need an Australian skills assessment authority to confirm that your degree is equivalent to an Australian bachelor/master/PhD etc. 

Maybe you could tell as what your secondary degree is (and from what school), so other people could chime in and recommend how to proceed. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## udeybansal (Jan 13, 2013)

*Hi Monika thanks*

Hi All,

Any idea who will assess the oveseas qualification for immigration purposes I have done 2 years Post Graduate Diploma in IT (Information Technology) from SCDL (Symbiosis Centre for Distance Learning) so assume it should translate to Graduate Diploma and fetch 15 points

Below is the additional note w.r.t to ACS so does it mean it is upto Visa officer to take a call ? And if feels otherwise will fee gets refunded?

Note: If your qualifications are not in a relevant field to your nominated occupation and you want to claim points, the assessing authority will be unable to provide advice to the department. In these circumstances, the department will make a determination of how many points will be awarded to your qualifications.

Regds,
Udey









espresso said:


> Hi Udey,
> 
> I _think_ that it is possible to claim points for education, even if your education is not closely related to your ANZSCO code. However, you still need an Australian skills assessment authority to confirm that your degree is equivalent to an Australian bachelor/master/PhD etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Udey, 

you will not get a refund from ACS but you can ask them to re-assess (for an additional fee) or consider your evidence again (for free - if you ask nicely and they think it's justified). 

The problem is that an AQF Bachelor has a minimum duration of 3 years, so you will not be able to get 15 points. At the very best, you will be able to claim 10 points, see also DIAC Booklet 6 - Skilled Migration on page 24. 

Depending on whether your course of study had a stronger focus on computer science or electronics, ACS or Engineers Australia would be the relevant assessing authority. I would try to contact ACS again, telling them that your assessment letter contained no assessment on the AQF equivalence of your secondary education. Tell them politely that it is not quite clear to you whether this means that your education is not considered AQF comparable, if the provided evidence was not sufficient for them to assess your degree or if they maybe forgot to add this information to the letter. Maybe you are lucky and they will re-issue the letter .


----------



## udeybansal (Jan 13, 2013)

*Hi Monika*

Thanks for the continuing advice , will wait for your reply on how your interaction went with ACS


----------



## sman07 (Apr 18, 2013)

aussiehunter said:


> Got this from another Thread. You might find it helpful :
> 
> Basically you need to load each doc that support all the points you claimed.
> . Here's a list you can refer.
> ...




Hi,

First of all thank you for the list.

I received an invite on 15th July. Do I need to get my documents certified for uploading.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## npraneethreddy (Dec 13, 2012)

*Checklist*

Hell All,
I have prepared a document checklist. Can someone please tell me if I am missing anything.


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi 

PCC and Medical you missed??


Please share the list once more if you have some additions or corrections if any 

That helps 

Tks,
Eva


----------



## netrav (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello all,
I submitted my EOI this week.. Waiting for invite..
I want to front load all the documents for 189 filing.. Can u please share me a how to link..
We r family of 3 (couple +kid)
We just got our passports renewed 2months back.. Awaiting kids new passport..
Do we need still need to apply for PCC??


----------



## Dorie (Jul 3, 2014)

aussiehunter said:


> Got this from another Thread. You might find it helpful :
> 
> Basically you need to load each doc that support all the points you claimed.
> . Here's a list you can refer.
> ...


Hello,

Is the number 6 (secondary school certificate (proof of age) All applicants ) required? 

Thank you.


----------



## arian10daddy (May 6, 2014)

Can we use any document apart from birth certificate and ssc as age proof? Can passport or adhar card or any other document be used as age proof?


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

arian10daddy said:


> Can we use any document apart from birth certificate and ssc as age proof? Can passport or adhar card or any other document be used as age proof?


Yeah mate you can use Passport or Pancard or Aadhaar card or Driving licence as DOB proof if you dont have Birth Certificate & 10th Certificate.


----------



## arian10daddy (May 6, 2014)

GinjaNINJA said:


> Yeah mate you can use Passport or Pancard or Aadhaar card or Driving licence as DOB proof if you dont have Birth Certificate & 10th Certificate.


Thanks for the input, buddy. I hope it is a tried n tested option. It would be GREAT if someone who has tried it personally, and successfully, can confirm.
Also, does the use of any document other than birth certificate need a written letter stating the same to be accompanied?


----------



## padmayogesh (Jan 14, 2014)

arian10daddy said:


> Thanks for the input, buddy. I hope it is a tried n tested option. It would be GREAT if someone who has tried it personally, and successfully, can confirm.
> Also, does the use of any document other than birth certificate need a written letter stating the same to be accompanied?


It's clearly mentioned in the below link, passport is considered as one of the documents for proof of age.

Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) document checklist


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

arian10daddy said:


> Thanks for the input, buddy. I hope it is a tried n tested option. It would be GREAT if someone who has tried it personally, and successfully, can confirm.
> Also, does the use of any document other than birth certificate need a written letter stating the same to be accompanied?


No to written statement.
While you upload DOB proof you select the part "Birth or Age, Evidence of " then "Document type" this implicates a particular doc is your for proof of age.


----------



## SamSyd (Mar 19, 2014)

aussiehunter said:


> Got this from another Thread. You might find it helpful :
> 
> Basically you need to load each doc that support all the points you claimed.
> . Here's a list you can refer.
> ...


Are Income Tax docs mandatory for proof of employment or are Employment Reference Letters and Pay Slips enough proof?

I just submitted Employment Reference letter to get my Skills Assessment done.

How many pay slips and Tax docs are required?


----------



## rafaelisabella (Dec 8, 2014)

Guys, do I need to provide a payslip from all companies I worked for when applying for 189 visa, or just the last employment's payslip is enough? Thx


----------



## SamSyd (Mar 19, 2014)

rafaelisabella said:


> Guys, do I need to provide a payslip from all companies I worked for when applying for 189 visa, or just the last employment's payslip is enough? Thx


I have the same question regarding Bank Statements. I have claimed 8 years experience, do I have to submit the bank statements for the whole 8 years?

Please help.
Thanks.


----------



## gotoAus (Nov 26, 2014)

rafaelisabella said:


> Guys, do I need to provide a payslip from all companies I worked for when applying for 189 visa, or just the last employment's payslip is enough? Thx


even I would need to know the answer I have 16 yrs exp so not sure if i have to get all playslips/bank docs for last 16 yrs which would be tough anyways...last 8-9 yrs should still be not hard to get....please suggest forum experts...


----------



## ckalyanii (Jul 29, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Any idea about the no. of payslip reqd for how many years of employment? Same form 16 or form 26AS? I have around 14 yrs of experience, so getting all the payslip or form16 is really difficult for the initial years of employment. I am currently in the process of submitting the 189 visa.

Regards


----------



## alex.fatu (May 17, 2016)

@ckalyanii

as far as I know, ideally will be to have first and last month of every year.
For ACS this is the requirement:
All third party Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must include only one of the following:
•Certified copy of Payslips – preferably first & last payslip
•Certified copy of Human Resource statement or Service Certificate
•Certified copy of Termination Letter with corresponding dates

•Certified copy of Human Resource statement or Service Certificate: I think this is easier to obtain and cheaper to make legal copies and upload them.


----------



## PRAVEENY (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi Experts,

Can you please confirm is it mandatory to produce ITR-V or Form 16 should be sufficient ?

I am expecting my Invite in July 2016, need to get documents ready for the same.

your quick response will do a great deal of help. thank you!


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

PRAVEENY said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Can you please confirm is it mandatory to produce ITR-V or Form 16 should be sufficient ?
> 
> ...


Form 16 is sufficient..... but ITR-V add advantage in your application.... upload ITR-V whch you have dont worry for current year.


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

ckalyanii said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Any idea about the no. of payslip reqd for how many years of employment? Same form 16 or form 26AS? I have around 14 yrs of experience, so getting all the payslip or form16 is really difficult for the initial years of employment. I am currently in the process of submitting the 189 visa.
> 
> Regards


My Replies are as below:-

1) pay slip:- current 12 months and for previous years 2-3 payslips of every employment for last 8 years of experience
2) Form 16:- last 5-8 years sufficient with ITR-V form

I hope you this clear your doubts


----------



## arun05 (Aug 18, 2013)

gotoAus said:


> even I would need to know the answer I have 16 yrs exp so not sure if i have to get all playslips/bank docs for last 16 yrs which would be tough anyways...last 8-9 yrs should still be not hard to get....please suggest forum experts...


best is to get as much as you can.....its good if you show last 8 years of experience documents which include payslips and form 16


----------



## PRAVEENY (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks Arun for your valuable response.


----------



## aditya.awl (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi, 

I am collecting documents for ACS Assessment for me and my wife, we are sort of few documents so just wanted to confirm if those are really necessary;

Primary Applicant
- In education documents I have Bachelor Degree and all semesters Marks Sheets except one semester. Do I need to upload all Marks Sheets?
- I have almost 8 yrs of work experience, and from my very first company where worked for around 18 months, I don't have Form-16, will it work?

Spouse Assessment
- My wife has Masters, see has all the documents for her Masters. For Bachelors, she has all semester marks sheets and provisional degree certificate, except her final Masters Degree certificate . Do I need Bachelors Final Degree Certificate?

Thanks for your expert advice!!!

-Aditya


----------



## khanbaba82 (Aug 5, 2013)

Can someone let me know required documents for PA, Spouse and kids for 189 Visa.

Thanks,


----------



## chitranjan.ranga (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi All , 

Do we need to submit only Scanned Colour copies or Certified copies (i.e notarized) , for final 189 Visa document submission.


----------



## zpat978 (Jan 28, 2016)

Can some one confirm if Adhaar Card can be used for proof of age? I do not have birth certificate or class X passing cert. 



arian10daddy said:


> Thanks for the input, buddy. I hope it is a tried n tested option. It would be GREAT if someone who has tried it personally, and successfully, can confirm.
> Also, does the use of any document other than birth certificate need a written letter stating the same to be accompanied?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

zpat978 said:


> Can some one confirm if Adhaar Card can be used for proof of age? I do not have birth certificate or class X passing cert.


Your primary proof of age can be passport
The secondary proof can be Aadhaar 
Make sure that your name appears exactly as in the passport..no abbreviation or extra letters or names

Cheers


----------



## ckalyanii (Jul 29, 2014)

chitranjan.ranga said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Do we need to submit only Scanned Colour copies or Certified copies (i.e notarized) , for final 189 Visa document submission.


Scanned color copies are fine. In case you have BW document, you need to notarize it.


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi friends,
I need an urgent assistance. I have got invite on 20th sept and am planning to apply fr visa by tomorrow..I have few queries::

1. My wife would be accompanying me but i am not claiming her points ,so what all documents do i need to submit for her?

2. My wife has done distance education from mumbai university and has just completed S.Y.BCOM, but we have got a letter from university for her stating she completed SYBCOM in year and medium of language was english. Will she still hv to give IELTS/PTE?

3. My wife has also got US visa rejection in 2012 due to interview not cleared will this impact our application?

Please provide ur suggestion.


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

Someone who has already uploaded their document, please help. 
Please confirm my understanding:

1.	Document to prove identity 
Is it fine if I provide my passport as an identity document?
Or my national identity card from home country?
Or my resident card from my country of current residence?

2.	Skills assessment 
I hope there will be a field in application form where they will ask to mention the assessing authority (in my case ACS) and the date and assessment id which I received from ACS result. 

3.	Age 
I will provide my passport

4.	English language skills
There will be a field in application form where I will provide my test details 

5.	Skilled employment
Will not the ACS assessment work here automatically?
Since my company doesn’t provide a reference letter, I provided the statutory declaration by my Manager attested by the Mayor of the city where we work at present. Shall I present the same? 

6.	Qualifications
Again, will not the ACS assessment work here automatically?
Is it sufficient if I provide my mark sheets of every semester and degree.

Thanks.


----------



## wascorlelon (Nov 10, 2017)

dirkemeert said:


> Someone who has already uploaded their document, please help.
> Please confirm my understanding:
> 
> 1.	Document to prove identity
> ...


1. Passport or birth cert is sufficient
2. Yes
3. Yes
4. No need, English score doc to be attached or sent directly to BIDP if PTE
5. Nope, you do need to submit the reference letter and some more evidence, like payslips, bank statements, tax statement
6. Degree and transcripts docs to be uploaded here

BIDP will verify everything again if they feel there is a need to do so. 
:drama:
Hope it helps!


----------



## wascorlelon (Nov 10, 2017)

Salimmanj said:


> Hi friends,
> I need an urgent assistance. I have got invite on 20th sept and am planning to apply fr visa by tomorrow..I have few queries::
> 
> 1. My wife would be accompanying me but i am not claiming her points ,so what all documents do i need to submit for her?
> ...


1. They will list down a list of docs for your dependent. Mostly on her identity and your genuine relationship proof
2. 2-year minimum with instruction all in English is required.
3. Not 100% sure, but unlikely as it's normal to not clear a random US visitor visa inverview

Hope it helps


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

wascorlelon said:


> 1. Passport or birth cert is sufficient
> 2. Yes
> 3. Yes
> 4. No need, English score doc to be attached or sent directly to BIDP if PTE
> ...


Thanks a lot. I have few more doubts:

1. My employer doesn't provide reference letter with detailed job duties. That's why I provided statutory declaration to ACS. Can't I use the same declaration here? Any other option?

2. Yes I will provide Pay slips. Do I need to provide each of them for last 11 years? For ACS, I provided only first and start of my each job designation/location change.
3. Bank statements for how long?

4. My tax document and PCC will be in Dutch/French, is it fine ? Do they expect to provide a translation by an authorized translator?

5. Is it fine if I only submit color scan or all these documents have to be certified by an officer. For ACS, I provided certified copies.

Thank you!


----------



## Timmigration (Sep 1, 2017)

Hi,

Anyone from saudi arabia who have recently lodged visa? 
I need the documents checklist please.

Thanks


----------



## JithuBi (Nov 17, 2017)

*need help regarding address*

Hi Guys,

We have our home town address in our passport. But we are working in Bangalore. We dont have any address proofs for our Bangalore address since we are living in rented houses the whole time. Can anyone tell if this is going to be a problem?
:fingerscrossed:

Thanks in advance


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

JithuBi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We have our home town address in our passport. But we are working in Bangalore. We dont have any address proofs for our Bangalore address since we are living in rented houses the whole time. Can anyone tell if this is going to be a problem?
> :fingerscrossed:
> ...


Duplicate post. Answered already


----------

